# Just For Fun



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

It's Friday here in Texas, so we pretty much shut down the state for a long lazy weekend. Got me to thinking(YIKES) I would like to get a shout out from every state and all countries represented. Would like to make it happen in 24 hrs. One only from each state, no cheating.............................I know, I know, just humor me!!:biggrin:

UPDATE: Sorry kids, I was milking the cows and almost let this die, the following states please call in ...SD, ND, IA, MS, KY, HI and anyone who has ever used a pen in D.C.

Looking for a life in Texas,


----------



## Wheaties (Jun 5, 2009)

NEBRASKA! 

(Pretty much shut down here as well as I type this at work!)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not shut down here, but we are alive in Ohio!


----------



## hewunch (Jun 5, 2009)

South Carolina!


----------



## igran7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oregon 

still up and running here....sure wish we were shut down today.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 5, 2009)

Florida!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 5, 2009)

As some of the locals say 

*West* by god *Virginia*


I'll also add in *District of Columbia* since I'm at work downtown right now.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 5, 2009)

MARYLAND is on the house!


----------



## MattDaddy (Jun 5, 2009)

Michigan...The Unemployment State


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2009)

Too frickin hot Arizona


----------



## tbroye (Jun 5, 2009)

California,  soon to join GM and Chrysler


----------



## BullDurham (Jun 5, 2009)

no more BAIL outs! Virginia!


----------



## mvaldez (Jun 5, 2009)

not all of TEXAS is getting ready for the long weekend :-(


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Jun 5, 2009)

NEW MEXICO  
No more Blow Outs!!


----------



## TBone (Jun 5, 2009)

North Carolina


----------



## DozerMite (Jun 5, 2009)

Indiana... we'll play.


----------



## shadow man (Jun 5, 2009)

Tennessee is now represented. Trying to shut down for the weekend. I am posting this shortly before I leave the shop


----------



## Crayman (Jun 5, 2009)

Still working in Massachusetts, Looking @ lunch


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 5, 2009)

Georgia


----------



## hdbblue (Jun 5, 2009)

British Columbia, Canada - in the not so cold north - +30C here the last few days


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jun 5, 2009)

Wisconsin, where there are only 2 seasons, winter and road construction.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 5, 2009)

Rainy Connecticut and I get to work this weekend.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 5, 2009)

RonSchmitt said:


> Wisconsin, where there are only 2 seasons, winter and road construction.



I thought it was winter and the 4th of July :biggrin:


----------



## john l graham (Jun 5, 2009)

Montana, snow in the weather forcast


----------



## RasMan (Jun 5, 2009)

Washington!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 5, 2009)

New Hampshire .. where we have Winter, almost winter, late winter and six weeks
of pretty poor sledding.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 5, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> To make it a little easier.........following states please report, if you are not sure.....geography lesson @ 6:00 pm........ID, NV, UT, WY, CO, KS, SD, ND, MN, IA, IL, MO, AR, LA, MS, AL, KY, PA, NY, D.C., HI, AK. Canada has reported.


 
 I know I don't pay much attention to anything that doesn't concern me, but when did D.C. and Canada become states?


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 5, 2009)

Illinois says have a good Weekend.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I know I don't pay much attention to anything that doesn't concern me, but when did D.C. and Canada become states?


 
I don't know about Canada, but D.C. is in a constant State of Confusion.


----------



## jwtrumbo (Jun 5, 2009)

COLORADO Great weekend to fish in the Mountains


----------



## hughbie (Jun 5, 2009)

MISSOURI!  show me!
we're in!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I know I don't pay much attention to anything that doesn't concern me, but when did D.C. and Canada become states?



Thank God for Canada.  For without it we wouldn't have the Molson tradition....sorry to see it go. Big fan of Brador, eh?


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 5, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> New Hampshire .. where we have Winter, almost winter, late winter and six weeks
> of pretty poor sledding.



Lake Winnepisaukee (SP?) has a great two week summer season in August! :biggrin:  I also remember the Mt Franklin (?) alpine slide where they basically pave a ski slope and put you on a plastic sled for those who can't stand the "poor sledding" period.


----------



## cajun skeeter (Jun 5, 2009)

Louisiana, Bon Ton Roule!


----------



## JimB (Jun 5, 2009)

New York - sunny and warm today!


----------



## watchman7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Another voice from Georgia.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I know I don't pay much attention to anything that doesn't concern me, but when did D.C. and Canada become states?


 For those who don't pay attention, may I refer you to the original post. As for as D.C., just trying to humor them to keep my taxes down!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> For those who don't pay attention, may I refer you to the original post. As for as D.C., just trying to humor them to keep my taxes down!!



Good luck with that.  Let me know how that is workin out for ya.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Good luck with that. Let me know how that is workin out for ya.


 Would that be on the first part or second??:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Would that be on the first part or second??:biggrin:



The humor part.  Sorry too much Jim Beam for lunch.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 5, 2009)

Vermont- out numbered but not out foxed


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*MAINE*
** 
*




*
**


----------



## keandkafu (Jun 5, 2009)

From the First State!  Delaware!!  (Where the hell is that?) and no were not the breakwater for Maryland!!:biggrin:

Kevin


----------



## randyrls (Jun 5, 2009)

Soggy Pennsylvania here!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 5, 2009)

Utah


----------



## ericw95 (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnesota


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 5, 2009)

Woodbridge, Ontario, CANADA


----------



## rudya7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello from New Jersey!


----------



## clthayer (Jun 5, 2009)

greenmtnguy said:


> Vermont- out numbered but no out foxed



Damn!, I got beat by the other VTer....

Yeah we got a couple of foxes, but most of them are cows


----------



## mick (Jun 5, 2009)

Checking in from lovely Alabama!


----------



## penmanship (Jun 5, 2009)

Winnipeg, Manitoba..................-2 & frost tonight (but at least, no mosquitoes)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 5, 2009)

clthayer said:


> Damn!, I got beat by the other VTer....
> 
> Yeah we got a couple of foxes, but most of them are cows



But Chris .. you know the difference between a fox and a cow?

.. about three drinks. :tongue:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

Just a few more hours. Updated the states needed on opening thread. So close.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 5, 2009)

I used a pen in DC when I was in the Navy working for SECDEF and had to go to the White House when Bush II was there. Even though my job has me in Virginia, I am also from Arkansas!  Does that count as two?


----------



## TBone (Jun 5, 2009)

NC checked in on post #15.  At least the parts of eastern NC that haven't floated away today.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

Thinking that may be a stretch, but stand by I may need you in a pinch!!:wink:


----------



## Mac (Jun 5, 2009)

ARKANSAS or ARKANSAW It's the state you texans visit on the weekends.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, Randy has reported for Pennsylvania, where I live, and I know the Good Times are Rolling in Louisiana, where my heart is!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you guess? North of the Red river and south the state of confusion.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 6, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Can you guess? North of the Red river and south the state of confusion.


 Thought maybe you had left the country. Was hoping you'd jump in on the geography lesson. Its' interesting to note that no representative from any of your neighbors north, with the exception of Neb., have reported in. Thinking maybe Oaklahoma has annexed to the Canadian border!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2009)

Nevada


----------



## KenV (Jun 6, 2009)

Alaska


----------



## VisExp (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I live in Florida which has already been mentioned.  However I was born in Zimbabwe and lived in South Africa for about 8 years.  Do those countries count :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 6, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Well I live in Florida which has already been mentioned. However I was born in Zimbabwe and lived in South Africa for about 8 years. Do those countries count :biggrin:


 At this point in the game.....I would say you are a player!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NI Joe (Jun 6, 2009)

Idaho makes it in...


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, here's the way I see it..............the few states that didn't make the wire, I still love you( in a manly way) but, going to have to ask you to secede from the union, just kidding!:biggrin: Thanks to everyone who played along. The reason I wanted to do this is my wife and I are planning a 50 state tour and I needed names so I could save a little money on our trip, so if you get a phone call, it's just me asking for a meal and over night stay!!! Vermont, you're first!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Vermont, you're first!



Make NH second. I'm less than an hour away from those two. Plus I
have molds, dyes, powders and alumilite. :tongue:

Hey .. am I a sweet talker or what?


----------



## TurnedAround (Jun 6, 2009)

COLORAD - Used to have an "O" at the end but we are in a recession and sold it to Ohio as a spare.

Ed


----------

